# [Solved] CD/DVD Brenner bringt IO Errors seit K3B 1.92

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

wie oben beschrieben geht mein Brenner seit K3B Version 1.92 nicht mehr. Das äußert sich darin, dass wenn man auf "brennen" klickt er anfährt, aber bevor wirklich Daten geschrieben werden (ich vermute, dass er das Lead In schreibt) kommt ein I/O Error und er bricht ab. bis Version 1.91 ging das Brennen und unter Windows geht es nach wie vor, also liegt es nicht an dem Brenner selbst.

Hat jemand eine Idee was der Übeltäter sein könnte? Bin da etwsa ratlos. Kernelversionen habe ich 32.x 33.x und 34.x versucht ohne Unterschiede zu entdecken.

Danke und Gruß

Ben

EDIT:

Es lag an den Kerneleinstellungen. Irgendwie ist die alte Libata aktiviert gewesen.Last edited by trikolon on Sun Aug 15, 2010 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl mal bei cdrecord schaun, ob da sich was geändert hat. (vll benötigt K3B-1.29 ja eine neuere Version davon (könnten auch cdrtools sein, oder wie die heißen).

----------

## trikolon

Danke, das werde ich gleich mal angehen. Hier ist übrigens ein Output eines fehlgeschlagenen Brennversuchs (als root dieses mal).

```
Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 NL02 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R doppelschichtig, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R doppelschichtig) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R sequenziell, Zweischichtige DVD-R sequenziell, Zweischicht-DVD-R-Sprung, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Eingeschränktes Überbrennen, DVD-RW sequenziell, DVD+RW, DVD+R, Zweischichtige DVD+R, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Eingeschränktes Überschreiben, Sprung zwischen DVD-Schichten] [%7]

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 2.0.0

KDE Version: 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)

QT Version:  4.6.3

Kernel:      2.6.34-gentoo

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 3.0

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: DMA resid 0 for 'read buffer', actual data is too short.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GH22NS40 '

Revision       : 'NL02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: CD-R

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-R (current)

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1053696 = 1029 KB

Drive pbuf size: 1966080 = 1920 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

pregap1: -1

Track 01: audio   51 MB (05:06.73) no preemp swab copy

Track 02: audio   43 MB (04:18.82) no preemp swab copy

Track 03: audio   36 MB (03:36.64) no preemp swab copy

Track 04: audio   28 MB (02:48.26) no preemp swab copy

Track 05: audio   41 MB (04:08.93) no preemp swab copy

Track 06: audio   45 MB (04:28.93) no preemp swab copy

Track 07: audio   56 MB (05:33.06) no preemp swab copy

Track 08: audio   32 MB (03:10.62) no preemp swab copy

Track 09: audio   37 MB (03:42.60) no preemp swab copy

Track 10: audio   30 MB (03:00.20) no preemp swab copy

Track 11: audio   34 MB (03:27.52) no preemp swab copy

Track 12: audio   36 MB (03:37.08) no preemp swab copy

Track 13: audio   41 MB (04:08.50) no preemp swab copy

Track 14: audio   28 MB (02:49.09) no preemp swab copy

Track 15: audio   37 MB (03:43.28) no preemp swab copy

Track 16: audio   37 MB (03:45.57) no preemp swab copy

Track 17: audio   39 MB (03:54.14) no preemp swab copy

Track 18: audio   33 MB (03:18.06) no preemp swab copy

Track 19: audio   35 MB (03:33.86) no preemp swab copy

Track 20: audio   40 MB (04:02.24) no preemp swab copy

Track 21: audio   28 MB (02:48.49) no preemp swab copy

Total size:      797 MB (79:02.69) = 355702 sectors

Lout start:      798 MB (79:04/52) = 355702 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

Disk Is not unrestricted

Disk Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type B, low Beta category (B-) (4)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11834 (97:24/16)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359849 (79:59/74)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 24

Manufacturer: SONY Corporation

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type

           0             2048         0x00  No Media Present or Unknown Capacity

Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 359849 Blocks remaining: 4147

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 48 in dummy force SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting dummy write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of   51 MB written.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 F3 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 2A 00 00 80 30 05 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.003s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 571536 bytes

Writing  time:   21.451s

Average write speed 221.6x.

Fixating...

WARNING: Some drives don't like fixation in dummy mode.

Fixating time:    0.004s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 73 puts and 10 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 2 times full, min fill was 89%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=48 -sao -dummy driveropts=burnfree -force -ignsize -useinfo -audio /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_01.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_02.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_03.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_04.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_05.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_06.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_07.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_08.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_09.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_10.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_11.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_12.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_13.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_14.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_15.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_16.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_17.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_18.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_19.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_20.inf /tmp/kde-root/k3b_audio_0_21.inf

```

----------

## trikolon

downgrade von cdrtools (cdrecord) hat nichts verändert. aber was auffällig ist, beim bauen von cdrtools kommen folgende fehler:

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrtools-3.00/work/cdrtools-3.00/cdda2wav'

../RULES/local.cnf:43: OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/Inull: No such file or directory

../RULES/local.cnf:44: OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/local.cnf: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DIRECTORY "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/parse.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/base64.d"

In file included from base64.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/ioctl.d"

In file included from ioctl.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING SYMLINKS in .

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/cd_misc.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/scsi_cdr.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/aifc.d"

In file included from aifc.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/aiff.d"

In file included from aiff.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/scsi_cmds.d"

In file included from scsi_cmds.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/sndconfig.d"

In file included from sndconfig.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/ringbuff.d"

In file included from ringbuff.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/setuid.d"

In file included from setuid.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/raw.d"

In file included from raw.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/sun.d"

In file included from sun.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/wav.d"

In file included from wav.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/toc.d"

In file included from toc.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/scsi_scan.d"

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/resample.d"

In file included from resample.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/semshm.d"

In file included from semshm.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/interface.d"

In file included from interface.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DEPENDENCIES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/cdda2wav.d"

In file included from cdda2wav.c:2:

config.h:34:21: error: lconfig.h: No such file or directory

        ==> MAKING DIRECTORY "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/Inull"

        ==> CONFIGURING LOCAL RULES "OBJ/amd64-linux-cc/local.cnf"

using x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc as compiler

```

gruß

----------

